# Removing potentiometers



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, I built my first pcb and I put the potentiometers in the reverse way (shame on me)
Is there a good technique to remove those potentiometers because it's a pain when you have 5 to remove ?
Thanks !


----------



## music6000 (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you have a solder sucker?
With 5 Pots, You need one!:


----------



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

Of course that I got one but not easy te remove solder around the potentiometers on the pcb


----------



## music6000 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, I linked you to the Video.
Create a molten pool & *Suck It Up*.
Move to the next Leg & repeat.
Come back and Suck It Up again until you remove enough to remove Leg pin from PCB.
Do all 3 legs letting it Cool between each Leg or you will damage PCB trace.


----------



## Barry (Apr 8, 2020)

When I was heavily into modding pedals and removing lots of parts I invested in a Hakko desoldering Gun, makes a job like that much easier, but it is a bit of an investment and doesn't get that much use now that I'm mostly building


----------



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Hey, I linked you to the Video.
> Create a molten pool & *Suck It Up*.
> Move to the next Leg & repeat.
> Come back and Suck It Up again until you remove enough to remove Leg pin from PCB.
> Do all 3 legs letting it Cool between each Leg or you will damage PCB trace.


Ok thanks. It's a hard and long process.


----------



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

Barry said:


> When I was heavily into modding pedals and removing lots of parts I invested in a Hakko desoldering Gun, makes a job like that much easier, but it is a bit of an investment and doesn't get that much use now that I'm mostly building


Yes it's a one shot operation and doesn't worsewhile to buy. Now I take care when soldering the pots ! thanks


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2020)

Add solder to each lug then lay the tip of your iron across all three lugs at the same time.   Roll the iron back and forth.   Gently pull on the potentiometer and it will slide out all at once.     Don't pull hard or you'll damage traces,  you want it to move when _it's_ ready to move.


----------



## P51994 (Apr 8, 2020)

Robert said:


> Add solder to each lug then lay the tip of your iron across all three lugs at the same time.   Roll the iron back and forth.   Gently pull on the potentiometer and it will slide out all at once.     Don't pull hard or you'll damage traces,  you want it to move when _it's_ ready to move.


Thanks for the advice. That's what I imagined doing but you have to be careful not to damage the track . You also need to block strongly the pcb I suppose. I'll try this


----------



## EdJ (Apr 8, 2020)

I love solder wick for things like this.I was never very good with a solder sucker.What kind,or brand,potentiometers are these?Fantastic that you dont have to use wire with them!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 8, 2020)

I had trouble with this as well until I got the engineer solder sucker with the flexible silicon tip. I just glob a bit of solder on the pins and suck it out now, there’s usually a bit of solder on there still but nothing that can’t be very gently wiggled free.


----------



## bretvh (Apr 8, 2020)

@EdJ They are fairly common potentiometers, you just have to order right-angle PCB mount ones. Tayda is a good source for that stuff. It definitely makes building these boards much easier and tidier!


----------



## EdJ (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------

